# Yeast Infection? Cuts?



## 19795 (Oct 3, 2006)

I haven't been formally diagnosed with an intestinal problem. I am having a colonoscopy on Thursday. But then yesterday I went to the GYN because I hadnt had a pap in a couple of years, and because I was having some irritation. The GYN said that I might have a yeast infection and she gave me the treatment for it. The wierd thing though is that I have two cuts on my perineum (sp?), and she doesnt know what they are from. She said it could be atypical herpes, but I know that isnt possible b/c I've only been with my boyfriend and he hasnt been with anyone. My question is whether anyone here who has IBS or IBD also had similar problems? I'm wondering if these two issues are linked...


----------

